# My beautiful Malachi



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

Malachi, you came into my life unexpectedly. I just couldn't leave such a young beautiful little guy in a small cup of his own poo. I thought, "Gee, you are so young that we will have lots of time together." You were so beautiful and shy. You didn't even have a beard when you flared yet. You did get one about 2 weeks ago though.

You loved laying in the leaves of the silk plants but if I came near the tank you would swim up to me sort of shyly and watch me. Eventually you even danced a little for me and I loved you so!

You cracked me up the day I moved you from your 2 gallon temporary tank into the 10 gallon that was all set up with your favorite leaves to hide in. You explored every inch of that tank and got yourself into places I didn't realize you could even get to. I even had to move a rock for you because it seemed like you got stuck under it. 

I hope that you have a beautiful place to swim now where you can tuck yourself in and hide from others. I hope that you have all the blood worms your little heart desires. Where no black plague can ever reach you again and you can breath freely. I will miss you so much my little shy guy. RIP!


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

I Love you!


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## MyThreeSons (Oct 21, 2015)

Malachi had a WONDERFUL friend in you. I don't like to call us owners, even though we are, but friend, family is what I prefer. I can see Malachi dancing for you and it fills my heart with joy that he was so happy with you. Thank you for giving him a wonderful home and he was a very lucky betta to have you. May he swim in peace and hope you have comfort knowing that he is safe and happy now in the warm waters with his brothers.


----------

